# First Pics (That I've Seen) of A6 with U.S. sized license plate.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know everyone's wondering how this is gonna look, so I figured I'd post it. 
















The article (if you can read Japanese) can be found here. There are also more pics.
http://www.carview.co.jp/expre...8B305


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

i'll be running the euro strip w/ the A6 inlay i really want the euro rear trunk lid though


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: First Pics (That I've Seen) of A6 with U.S. sized license plate. ([email protected])*

A completely black-out grille would look even better.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: First Pics (A4Jetta)*

Doesn't bother me. People are making too big a deal out of this.


----------

